

E-commerce - is the next wave about to break? - Mistone
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2009/05/26/e-commerce-is-the-next-wave-about-to-break/

======
Mistone
i think a discussion of the next wave of e-commerce is incomplete without
talking about the role of social. amazon stands firm against in the rise of
zappos because it is more social, more reviews deliver more relevant/engaging
content that lead to sales.

one the other side you have threadless, offering a highly social and
interactive buying experience that no other retailer can match.

additionally add in winelibrary.tv for a diff kind of social, where a daily
interactive show and lots of personal brand set the tone for a fun buying
experience.

e-commerce is in fact experiencing many new waves, partly due to the massive
efforts by small software firms building free or cheap social apps, and smart
e-commerce sites that are leveraging these platforms to connect with
customers. while web 2.0 has monitization issues and an unhealthy reliance on
boring Ads, e-commerce has a lot to gain from web 2.0 and a direct way to turn
all that social activity in cash. exciting times indeed.

